

OS mapping data: a new landscape unfolds - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/nov/19/ordnance-survey-maps-free-online

======
j_baker
I was excited to find out how you would map Operating Systems until I found
out that that wasn't what OS stood for.

